# Bed liners



## cda (Jul 29, 2013)

So how are you treating the bed liner business?

Spray booth or no spray booth required ?

Interesting wall coverings on these booth videos





USA TODAY


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2013)

No Spray booth required

Unlike other spray-on or drop-in bedliners, a LINE-X® treatment is professionally applied at high pressure and high temperatures, bonding instantly and permanently to your truck.

                          Made from a two-part polyurethane elastomer system, LINE-X uses equal parts of an "A" component, or hardener, and a "B" component, or resin. Using special equipment, the two liquids are combined right outside the tip of the spray gun. When the two parts are combined properly, the result is a polyurethane elastomer with tough, durable, protective properties.

The LINE-X dries in just 3 to 5 seconds, preventing runs or pooling that can occur with a cold, low pressure spray-on product.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2013)

Interesting

still not considered a Chapter 15 issue???     no matter high pressure or low, and residue issues?


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jul 30, 2013)

It's exempted by NFPA 33. Non issue as far as the codes are concerned.

You should tell your boss since he'll probably want mechanical ventilation, and that it's not a kiln.


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2013)

Double interesting


----------

